# Battery Life Anyone?



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all
I'm still not sure how its happening, but after a battery calibration and two 100-0-100 cycles I'm confident in announcing that I may have a kernel that gives a much greater battery life on cm7 than most seen before. However, its still in testing so I wont release it yet. Suffice to say, I'm running cm7 with this kernel based off of Adrynaline's source. I used wifi to download a new rom for a chunk of the time, so dont let the lack of screentime fool you









Sent from my CM7 nightly build using RootzWiki Forums

EDIT: forgot pic


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

How's the battery on LTE? That does look promising because the lack of battery life is ticking me off.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking forward to more information.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I am running bamf 3.5 and ziggys beta kernel and currently have 72% battery after 12 hours and 8 minutes. i unplugged my phone 8 am and it is 8:15 pm and i didn't have it in a charger all day. i made 4 calls and 3 texts and surfed the web a bit (3g). not bad with a stock battery.


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> I am running bamf 3.5 and ziggys beta kernel and currently have 72% battery after 12 hours and 8 minutes. i unplugged my phone 8 am and it is 8:15 pm and i didn't have it in a charger all day. i made 4 calls and 3 texts and surfed the web a bit (3g). not bad with a stock battery.


This is the kind of performance I'm going for. I'm going to work on backporting some features and do some testing, hopefully have a release by the weekend. It currently doesn't have alternative governors or CPU speeds to switch to, and I think I'll get BFS and the ck patchset as well

Edit: no 4g in Alaska







but assume that if I get 12 on 3g/wifi, you'll get 8 on 4g if that. My trips to Seattle and Chicago taught me that

Sent from my CM7 nightly build using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry I just find these numbers too good to be true. I hope they are but have never seen this phone have this kind of battery life. The 2750 seems more realistic for these numbers. I hope I'm wrong, if so I need a new phone.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

michaelkahl said:


> Sorry I just find these numbers too good to be true. I hope they are but have never seen this phone have this kind of battery life. The 2750 seems more realistic for these numbers. I hope I'm wrong, if so I need a new phone.


I was amazed myself but i have had the same results 2 days straight. i also use " dr battery" it is an app that has a "kill all running apps" function for when the phone was "sleeping" that is all i did.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good. Is this with the stock battery?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

winterwar said:


> Looks good. Is this with the stock battery?


Mine is.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

3g only?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

i am nowhere near a 4g zone, sadly


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

This is with the stock battery, on a mix of 3g and wifi. I use a moderate amount of data on each, but like I said earlier no 4G here :/
I'll open a thread with a release soon.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

If this is gonna be for real, I will lose my mind. What kind of battery life do you get on other kernels?


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Cblox said:


> If this is gonna be for real, I will lose my mind. What kind of battery life do you get on other kernels?


I mainly use Imo's leankernels, but with stock CM7 kernel I got maybe 7 hours of battery, and on Imo's latest I'd barely get 8-9. I plugged it in today at ~75% at the 12 hour mark, then decided to take a nap









I ran into some compilation errors on a tweaked version, I'm still sorting out pieces of it for a beta.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

admiralspark said:


> I mainly use Imo's leankernels, but with stock CM7 kernel I got maybe 7 hours of battery, and on Imo's latest I'd barely get 8-9. I plugged it in today at ~75% at the 12 hour mark, then decided to take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is superbly impressive then. Especially considering that it appears that you live in an area with moderately poor service.

I'd love to test when you get something up and running.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

If you guys want battery life try the gingerbreaton 1.0 rom in the dev section the battery life on that is beyond ridiculous.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8476-romteamgtp-gingerbreaton-10/


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

http://imgur.com/ZC9i2


This is mostly idle, with only like an hour or 2 of display on but this is AWESOME compared to what batt life was like before source dropped. Setup is in my sig.


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

dickenam said:


> http://imgur.com/ZC9i2
> 
> 
> This is mostly idle, with only like an hour or 2 of display on but this is AWESOME compared to what batt life was like before source dropped. Setup is in my sig.


Are you able to achieve that at the factory frequencies as well? Because I'm running 1024/245 with the smartass governor, literally only a couple of latency tweaks difference from mainline right now. I'm going to do some testing between the governors and see if I can support a 1.2 overclock and still get a day out of it. Because of work, I've been plugging in at night, but Friday I can full drain and see how far we get. 
Note: we're having some kernel compilation issues at the moment, so it might be sunday before I release. I'll open a repo for the source as well.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

How's work on this coming? Still getting compile errors?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Loving it...this is with 3+ hours screen time


----------

